# French Combat Video



## tomahawk6 (14 Apr 2011)

Nice video.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xhsoca_combats-en-afghanistan_news


----------



## Alea (14 Apr 2011)

Very interesting!
And viewing this video I couldn't help but think that this is why a soldier definitely needs to be in good physical and mental shape  :nod:

Alea


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (15 Apr 2011)

Some great helmet cam footage there.


----------



## Rogo (15 Apr 2011)

The goats at 0:16 were about to clear that hut


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Apr 2011)

Enjoyed it, thanks.  And not one bit of cheese eating to be seen.


----------

